# Cruz planning resolution to support arms sales to Israel



## chrisrlink (May 23, 2021)

leave it to ted cruz (R-Texas) to start another shitshow first he and his family go to cancun when hell er texas froze over and now he support genocide of pallistinians by giving Israel guns? ted cruz is obviously the devils advocate in a suit, doesn't give a shit about other ethnic backgrounds (apparently muslims mostly) or his own state

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...rt-arms-sales-to-israel/ar-AAKikKv?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 23, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> leave it to ted cruz (R-Texas) to start another shitshow first he and his family go to cancun when hell er texas froze over and now he support genocide of pallistinians by giving Israel guns? ted cruz is obviously the devils advocate in a suit
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...rt-arms-sales-to-israel/ar-AAKikKv?li=BBnb7Kz


wtf is wrong with him


----------



## Seliph (May 23, 2021)

Ted Cruz more like Ted LOSE


----------



## chrisrlink (May 23, 2021)

Genniva should have ted cruz on notice i willl be laughing in glee if he's charged with anything if this goes very south let alone any other republican who supports the measure and it passes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 23, 2021)

raise your hand if you're shocked

*crickets chirp*


----------



## Lacius (May 23, 2021)

And this is after Ted Cruz called soldiers in the United States military "emasculated" and "pansies."


----------



## chrisrlink (May 24, 2021)

besides the dems/biden no one has any backbone to even sanction or even break ties with Israel any politically intelligent person can clearly see this is genocide  yes Gaza seems to be a terrorist hotbed but the Israeli army have been killing without discression or bombing gaza without evacuation for years this is Genocide cut and dry


----------



## Xzi (May 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> And this is after Ted Cruz called soldiers in the United States military "emasculated" and "pansies."


Which was a line lifted straight from Kremlin propaganda.  GOP has been fully mask-off for quite some time now.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (May 24, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Ted Cruz more like Ted LOSE



much better this video, i dont like trump but he´s correct to say ted cruz its a pussy and bastard coward


Note: put in 1:30 in the video xd


----------



## smallissue (May 24, 2021)

i don't look at politics
wtf is going on


----------



## yuyuyup (May 24, 2021)

It's a standard arms sale to Israel nothing out of the ordinary, but politics on Israel have certainly evolved in recent history, But I don't know why anyone would be shocked that Cancune Cruze is going for (historically) low-hanging fruit


----------



## Valwinz (May 24, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> leave it to ted cruz (R-Texas) to start another shitshow first he and his family go to cancun when hell er texas froze over and now he support genocide of pallistinians by giving Israel guns? ted cruz is obviously the devils advocate in a suit, doesn't give a shit about other ethnic backgrounds (apparently muslims mostly) or his own state
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...rt-arms-sales-to-israel/ar-AAKikKv?li=BBnb7Kz


you mean like the ones Biden approve?


----------



## Louse (May 24, 2021)

israel

more like
israilin deez nuts


----------



## Valwinz (May 24, 2021)

God Bless Israel


----------



## Xzi (May 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> God Bless Israel


New testament god would not approve.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> God Bless Israel


thiis a very fucked up reverse holocaust you'd think the jewish would learn compassion  for other ethnic groups after WW2


----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2021)

tED cRUZ supports Any Stupid thing or person. Truck Fump!


----------



## Valwinz (May 24, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> thiis a very fucked up reverse holocaust you'd think the jewish would learn compassion  for other ethnic groups after WW2


Look at antisemite


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

smallissue said:


> i don't look at politics
> wtf is going on


ted cruz supports genocide


----------



## smallissue (May 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ted cruz supports genocide


that's a bit SUSSY!
*laffs like a fuckin monster owo*


----------



## Valwinz (May 24, 2021)

smallissue said:


> i don't look at politics
> wtf is going on


the Palestine terrorist are mad that Israel shoots back when they shoot


----------



## smallissue (May 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> the Palestine terrorist are mad that Israel shoots back when they shoot


is israel a person?? :smug:
*lols and xds u got epic trolled bro*


----------



## chrisrlink (May 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Look at antisemite


well this went far on longer before \Hamas was even founded long before 9/11 it's just been swept under the rug all these years


----------



## Hanafuda (May 25, 2021)

smallissue said:


> is israel a person??



Well, Israel _was_ a person, i.e. Jacob


----------



## Iamapirate (May 29, 2021)

While I don't believe America should fund Israeli defense, I have no issue with Israel taking action against Hamas. Calling this genocide is absurd especially when you consider they were firing hundreds of rockets a night at Israel.


----------

